# Where does everyone order their products from for delivery to NI???



## Stefan...

Just been quoted Royal Mail (Second Class Recorded) £20.52 
and Offshore Courier Special NI £10.83 for a few applicators and towels from elite car care...... I had a alloys posted to me from the mainland with a total weight of over 65 kilo for 30 quid a few weeks ago.....


----------



## Ronnie

Where are you based. Orchard Autocare is In Tandragee and Procar in Carryduff stocks pretty much everything and is local!


----------



## Nico1970

Postage to NI is a rip-off alright...


----------



## Kimo

Nico1970 said:


> Postage to NI is a rip-off alright...


Companies only pass on what they get charged mate


----------



## Nico1970

Yeah, I know. 

The problem is, the default choice of most merchants is Royal Mail, DPD, DHL etc. which are complete rip-offs. 

There are cheaper alternatives out there, but shops have been slow to explore these other postal services. :wall:

Sometimes, you can be lucky on fleaBay and get free P&P - if you are happy with the price for the item WYSIWYG then. 

Alternatively, if you can deal with the local Reps in NI, you generally will get a far better price than the shops and no postage of course.

Homebase, B&Q and Halfrauds also do offers every now and again but obviously don't have the choice of products that dedicated merchants / Reps will have. Still, if you live close to one of these, it can be worth the trip to stock up on essentials.

You pays yer money etc...


----------



## Stefan...

Nico1970 said:


> Postage to NI is a rip-off alright...


I find it hard to believe a lot of time, knowing what I pay to post items to the mainland what I pay couriers myself to bring items to northern ireland.


----------



## monty537

Polished Bliss, free postage!


----------



## xiphidius

As per Ronnie
Orchard Autocare & Procar
atb
C


----------



## Cookies

As xiphidus has said, Ronnie at Orchard Autocare in Tandragee or Procar in Carryduff. 

You may also want to check out Stephen Pollard who does Autosmart for County Down or Ryan at Glimmermann in Moira. 

Plenty of stuff there to choose from. 

Cooks


----------



## Dara

My usuals are orchard autocare, stephen pollard at autosmart, or elite car care, and the odd ebay purchase


----------



## RaceGlazer

We will ship products to NI at our standard rates if that covers costs, or thereabouts, for heavy items like water filters its about £10 more, but they do weight 7kg.

Up to 1kg only costs £3 so thats what we charge - towels easily under that.

We'll use whatever carrier is lowest cost to the customer, rather than insisting on our normal guys, who are pricey to go over any water.


----------



## Cookies

I regularly see the 'Does not post to Northern Ireland' on eBay listings. Really annoying. I recently sent a wing mirror glass to a guy on England via Collect Plus and it cost no more than sending locally. So how it can be any different for folk on the mainland sending stuff over here is beyond me. 

Just my tuppence worth - actually £4.89 worth when you consider courier costs.....

Cooks


----------



## Stefan...

Does polished bliss offer dicount to DW members?


----------



## Stefan...

Cookies said:


> I regularly see the 'Does not post to Northern Ireland' on eBay listings. Really annoying. I recently sent a wing mirror glass to a guy on England via Collect Plus and it cost no more than sending locally. So how it can be any different for folk on the mainland sending stuff over here is beyond me.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth - actually £4.89 worth when you consider courier costs.....
> 
> Cooks


I got over 60kg of alloys sent to me for 30quid from mainland britian.....

The postage costs for some companys on here do not make sense.


----------



## Nico1970

Cookies said:


> I regularly see the 'Does not post to Northern Ireland' on eBay listings. Really annoying. I recently sent a wing mirror glass to a guy on England via Collect Plus and it cost no more than sending locally. So how it can be any different for folk on the mainland sending stuff over here is beyond me.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth - actually £4.89 worth when you consider courier costs.....
> 
> Cooks


Absolutely correct.

This is exactly the point I was making in posts #3 and #5. Post to NI SHOULDN'T cost anymore than Great Britain IF retailers do a little bit of homework AND make the effort to check out other postal services.


----------



## Starfox

As already mentioned Orchard Autocare, CarPro Carryduff & Polishedbliss (for their free NI) gets my vote.

Ebay is worth checking out. Cleanmad is run by Neil working in Belfast who offers Autobrite, Poorboys and Bilt Hamber products. Blok51 are based in Kilrea and offer quite a wide range to (Although I have not used them yet...).

I find I just have to save up and make sure and order a few items at a time if I have no choice but to pay postage (And if you have a mate who wants to order to tie in with them!).

Some of the AF products on Amazon I couldn't even get when I tried to order them as their were classed as 'hazardous' and just refused to send them! 

In summary - NI postage is a rip off


----------



## Ronnie

We tried the cheaper alternatives and tbh the service was terrible. A lot of companies have artificially inflated the price of the product to allow for "free postage" There is nowhere that offers postage that cheap that we can offer it for free. We have resisted putting a postage levy on our products and kept them lower and charged the proper price for recorded delivery. Its a playoff and weather customer prefer to pay expensive prices for products or have lower prices and a reasonable postage rate that becomes a real saving when you order several products. If you take a typical price for a single item posted to be £3 that is a significant price increase or the need to dilute the product to allow free postage.


----------



## tarbyonline

Procar for me - I note he also has an online shop now as well. Also get the odd purchase from eBay (especially via i4detailing and perfectly cleaned whose postage is lower via the bay - probably as its done on a per item basis). Used to use CYC but the postage went crazy. Have also came across blok51 but like the person above never actually used them. To be honest I would rather give Davy at procar the money and help out the local guy (and have a bit of a chat) than give the money to Royal Mail. Only problem is his place can be a bit tricky to locate the first time you go there! Have also bought stuff from serious performance (whose postage was reasonable iirc and he stocks more finish kare than anyone else) and of course the trading section on this site. Micks Garage down south have a range of Einszett with reasonable post to up here and a UK site while Autospares in Comber is stocking Sonax now if its of interest to anyone. Not sure if he has PNS though as I only got screenwash the last time but seemed to have a good few Sonax lines in. Will try to remember to have a more detailed look and update this thread next time I'm down there (I use him for paints and lubricants, etc mostly along with North Down Motor Factors).

Amazon are stocking Auto Finesse now cheap too and have sent me detailing items (such as engine degreaser) fine in the past. I should add we now have our fair share of local brands as well. In addition to Ronnie's excellent Orchard Autocare range theres Klean Freaks, 50 Cal, and Glimmerman from the top of my head.

edit: forgot to say Amazon stock a range of Espuma chemicals which qualify for free delivery/prime as well including to NI. 5 litres of wheel cleaner concentrate for less than 20 quid is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

We have Free Next Day delivery in Northern Ireland with orders over £30 :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

50Cal Detailing said:


> We have Free Next Day delivery in Northern Ireland with orders over £30 :thumb:


Do you guys have a premises where people can collect from? Would be dead handy for those one off items! I'm sure quite a few of us over here are pretty close to Belfast Harbour Estate!


----------



## _Steven67

Don't even talk to me was having to pay £5 for a bottle of AutoBrite snow foam! The small bottle!!! Clean your car charged me £12 for a das6.


----------



## bigmac3161

As mentioned polishing bliss is free p&p and if u spend over £50 gtechniq offer free as well. Other than that just trawl eBay Williams tools also do a lot of car stuff and are free p&p as well.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

tarbyonline said:


> Do you guys have a premises where people can collect from? Would be dead handy for those one off items! I'm sure quite a few of us over here are pretty close to Belfast Harbour Estate!


Sadly not - at the moment. We are still in the warehouse/lab. There are plans to move into a new premises early 2015 in Belfast. But we have taken on and are taking on a number of other Stockists in Northern Ireland.

We have Maiden Detail formally Elite Car Care NI in Campsie, covering the NW.

PMG Autocare covering the area to the North of Belfast.

We also have a North Antrim distributor coming on board and another covering the SW of Northern Ireland.

Detailing Shed has Republic of Ireland.

:thumb:


----------



## deano82

Why not give www.mainzcarcare.co.uk a look they don't charge extra to NI


----------



## tarbyonline

Forgot to say that Amazon will not send some items due to air transport regulations. There are cases where items have to be sent through a specific courier as they are corrosive or pressurised I believe which is part of the reason for higher costs, however it shouldn't make a difference on normal items like pads and cloths. In fairness to the retailers the couriers take the p with their additional charges for crossing the Irish sea. Even Parcel force do it, though confusingly don't charge more sending from Northern Ireland (only to). 

Polished Bliss get my business now on the back of their delivery policy wherever possible. Got 3 bottles and 2 sprayers of them yesterday - they came via DPD tracked courier!!!

Another potential source of detailing items is Euro car parts who stock Meguiars, Sonax (but not extreme), Autoglym, etc. I also note Dooka detailing offers reasonable postage to over here - I'm probably going to invest in some buckets from him in the near future. I have also found Rubbish Boy very reasonable in the past.


----------



## Nico1970

SaverschoiceUK also offer free P&P to NI.

Although they have a limited range of detailing products, the stuff they do stock is high quality and pretty reasonably priced e.g. Sonax.


----------



## Cookies

Just so you know Orchard Autocare (Ronnie who posted above) is based in Tandragee. He obviously stocks his own products. And is a really nice chap too. 
Cooks


----------



## tarbyonline

Cookies said:


> Just so you know Orchard Autocare (Ronnie who posted above) is based in Tandragee. He obviously stocks his own products. And is a really nice chap too.
> Cooks


Have only ever spoke to him via email, but seems a very nice chap . He sent me to Procar in Carryduff as its much closer to me though! Davy's also a top guy, but still cant be arsed to get in the car and go visit!

Went to order a foaming trigger spray from elite car care. £1.99 for the trigger spray - £10.83 for off-shore courier delivery. To add insult to injury the alternative delivery method offered is £27.90 SECOND CLASS RECORDED! Does it come in a gold plated bubble envelope I wonder!


----------



## xiphidius

Ronnie is the man..Orchard Autocare
Phone and call at his house or local stockists
No BS...he knows the game and his products work.
No hesitation on buying from him again
Regards
C


----------



## tarbyonline

Nico1970 said:


> SaverschoiceUK also offer free P&P to NI.
> 
> Although they have a limited range of detailing products, the stuff they do stock is high quality and pretty reasonably priced e.g. Sonax.


Just ordered some Xtreme Protect and Shine Hybrid as its not only free delivery but on offer! £9.99 for just the spray or £14.95 for the kit.

Shop n Shine also do delivery from £2.50


----------



## bean_ni

Not sure if you are aware (prob been mentioned) theres a guy up coleraine direction that stocks a load of AB gear- nice guy too.

Clean Mad I think he goes under?


----------



## tarbyonline

Colin Adams motor parts in Ards stocks auto finesse. Auto Windscreens in Bangor also carries Meguiars and Autoglym as well as some others I believe. I haven't used them myself yet but detailing shed down south are competitive when you factor in delivery costs, particularly with larger orders. As in the other thread Power Maxed are offering free delivery in orders over £25 at present (awaiting a delivery from them myself).

Amazon appear to be choosy about shipping detailing products over here. My autofinesse revitalise no 2 has been held up - they list it as flammable and the site wont give me a delivery date so i am expecting it to be cancelled


----------



## bean_ni

Yeah Colin adams in East belfast also does a few AF bits. 

Gordons and Sons Newtownabbey stock a load of Meg's stuff at good prices too- they stock a shed load of megs and AG mainly.


----------



## _Steven67

xiphidius said:


> Ronnie is the man..Orchard Autocare
> Phone and call at his house or local stockists
> No BS...he knows the game and his products work.
> No hesitation on buying from him again
> Regards
> C


Too far away for me really wouldn't be worth it but I hope to possibly pick some up at a show.


----------



## Ronnie

procar in carryduff stock our products as does Blok 51 or we can post them out to you.


----------



## gazhull8474

Yeah i have ordered from Orchard yesterday and hope to have my products by Saturday. Best bit about it was the free postage.


----------



## Ronnie

Order was sent out today Many thanks.


----------



## gazhull8474

Ronnie no worries I was up with Pro car and bought more of your products today and very impressed with your snowfoam. So will have plenty of it to keep me going


----------



## gazhull8474

Order received in the post Friday mate. Packaging and product first class.


----------



## Ronnie

Happy days enjoy!!! Many thanks for the order!


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> Micks Garage down south have a range of Einszett with reasonable post to up here and a UK site while Autospares in Comber is stocking Sonax now if its of interest to anyone. Not sure if he has PNS though as I only got screenwash the last time but seemed to have a good few Sonax lines in. Will try to remember to have a more detailed look and update this thread next time I'm down there (I use him for paints and lubricants, etc mostly along with North Down Motor Factors).


Was in Autospares on Tuesday or Wednesday and it appears he is running down his Sonax stock. They still carry loads of Meguiars and Autoglym though, as well as other bits and bobs.

Amazon cancelled my order for some Autofinesse polish as apparently its flammable. If the words flammable, corrosive, irritant, etc appear on the listing it looks like they wont send to over here, which is a shame. Managed to get some AF Glide of them though OK.


----------

